# AlgaeScape?



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That sounds like an awesome idea! Good luck! Some BBA would look great, I actually like it....


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

After looking at many algae infested tanks, I truly do not think the most common algae will look good.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Believe it or not i have! In my five gallon, before the java moss it was coated in hair algae i believe, and i just trimmed it up so that it covered the driftwood like a moss. It actually looked really good, however it made the tank hard to clean...


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

NONE of these tanks are mine... I wish they were.


*Algae Foreground*









*Algae Tank*









*Algae Tank*
Last but not least.... *Algae* original thread click on me


----------



## SeaSlug182 (Apr 1, 2011)

none of the pics work on the Algae original thread... it must be too old

Edit: nevermind i tried to view the pic a few hours later and it worked:confused1:, and indeed that is a cool tank

I want to try using nothing but algae(and maybe cyano) and a hardscape


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

I had my box filter absolutely covered in a couple inches deep staghorn algae back in the day and it looked pretty good. The algae didn't grow anywhere else. It eventually disappeared though...

There are also some nifty macro algae like Charra and Nitella sp that you can check out.








Charra is like mini hornwort. Granted Charra is hard to find in stores. ...I got mine from the wild. I don't have any right now though. I think my image is broken because I can't see it.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

look to sewingalot's threads, she plays with algae.
on vacation from the forum right now but she has grown a bunch of green tanks LOL


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

>


 

It's kind of like carpetted walls.


----------

